# Largest Tree Crusher



## Pumice (Mar 12, 2010)

LeTourneau G175






Info and more pics here
http://www.mackenziechamber.bc.ca/tree_crusher.htm


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 12, 2010)

What a retarded idea. I mean, that concept is right up there with DDT and asbestos cigarette filters. Jesus.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 12, 2010)

The original idea for the machine was jungle clearing to convert the land to agricultural uses. There are vast areas that are covered with basically woody brush and weeds of no commercial value. This machine would do the initial clearing of such areas so they could be converted to crops, grazing land, rubber plantations, bannana farms, etc. 

It was and is a good idea. The mulching mowers of today are simply more advanced machines of the same concept.



Mr. HE


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 12, 2010)

Bolognia.

All it did was push over and crush vegitation...a D11 can do that...and it wouldn't need two V12 engines, 4 DC motors, and a hill cut down.
It has as much in common with a modern hammer-mill mower as a bicycle has with jumbo jet.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 12, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Bolognia.
> 
> All it did was push over and crush vegitation...a D11 can do that...and it wouldn't need two V12 engines, 4 DC motors, and a hill cut down.
> It has as much in common with a modern hammer-mill mower as a bicycle has with jumbo jet.




I guess you never saw the video of one working, I have and they did a very good job at what they were designed to do. A cat will not clear brush the way that machine does.

I think the problems with that unit was it was operating in an area that it was not really designed for. It is called a jungle crusher and worked best in a jungle setting.



Mr. HE


----------



## floyd (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup...but a D-11 does not have a 30' wide footprint & does not chip as it moves foward.


----------



## 371groundie (Mar 12, 2010)

in the days before biomass was financially viable in remote parts of northern maine (and other areas) once the money wood was cut off the left overs needed dealt with before replanting could commence. the tree crusher would take care of brush, saplings, malformed trees that werent worth harvesting, etc. 

they dont have much use anymore. clear cutting doesnt happen as much as it did then. but they are still used from time to time. ive seen pictures of one in northern maine or new brunswick. the operator forgot where he parked his pickup. he had to walk home.


----------



## Pumice (Mar 12, 2010)

Heres another interesting Logging operation.

Transporting a Cat dozer on a skyline.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET64XzbUYiY
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ET64XzbUYiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ET64XzbUYiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## floyd (Mar 13, 2010)

Was that a 6? couldn't quite tell. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Mar 13, 2010)

*well*

at least no one rode it up. lets see next weeks axmen for that


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to think that someone did all the calculations necessary to insure that the skyline could handle that load, so I'm not all that freaked out by running the dozer up the line. What I am freaking out about is the kid on the landing who was definitely in the danger zone if the cable snapped. Bad place for a kid.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Mar 13, 2010)

*i was hoping*

that it was camera angle that made it look like that


----------

